# Confirmed Trade Winds Cruise Club



## Larry (Mar 5, 2007)

I am sooo excited I just confirmed trade winds Cruise Club, St. Marteen for December 07. I have been thinking about doing this for a long time but everytime it came up it just wasn't the right time. I am going solo since my wife doesn't want to go and we are also confirmed for the Grand Mayan Acapulco for January 08 and she can't do both trips due to work. I know others have done this solo and would appreciate any feedback on your experience ( I think Shaggy did this a couple of years ago). Also would like to know how I can find out where they sail to from St. Marteen and any other information on this unique timeshare adventure.  :whoopie:


----------



## Strong1 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Tradewinds web page*

Hi Larry,

Congrats on getting a tough trade!
Here is the web page on the Tradewinds Cruise Club website that shows your itinerary:
http://www.tradewindscruiseclub.com/destinations.php?item_id=6

Enjoy!
Colleen Strong


----------



## Larry (Mar 5, 2007)

*tradewinds webpage*

Thanks for the link to their webpage and intinerary. After reading up I really can't wait to go.


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 5, 2007)

We leave in less than 2 weeks for the March 17th St. Martin Tradewinds Cruise.  Can't wait!

Carolyn


----------



## shagnut (Mar 5, 2007)

I did go solo and loved every minute of it.  I was always made to feel welcome, never out of place. I have never relaxed so much in my life. It is something I don't think I would not want to do every year but oh how ready I am to go back. Hoping foe 2008.  You have already found there website with the itenerary. Just prepare to snorkel, sleep, drink and eat.  shaggy


----------



## dvc95 (Mar 6, 2007)

Shaggy--Did you have to pay the AI fee for 2 people or just you? I wasn't sure if they'd expect double occupancy and therefore charge you for 2.

Thanks!
Heidi


----------



## Larry (Mar 6, 2007)

Carolyn said:


> We leave in less than 2 weeks for the March 17th St. Martin Tradewinds Cruise.  Can't wait!
> 
> Carolyn



I read all of the TUG reviews today for all of the tradewinds locations and I'm even more excited about this trade. Have a great time Carolyn and please write a review when you get back.


----------



## qlaval (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi that's just great lucky you!  

I was wondering it there anything like that for II member?


----------



## Strong1 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Tradewinds owners referral*

If anyone is interested in trying Tradewinds on an owners referral (instead of a trade) please send me a private message and I can send you the details.

Colleen


----------



## shagnut (Mar 8, 2007)

I only paid a single.  shaggy


----------



## Larry (Mar 8, 2007)

shagnut said:


> I only paid a single.  shaggy



I asked RCI before confirming the week and like shaggy says I was told I would only have to pay fee for 1 person.


----------



## JoyceFNP (Jul 10, 2007)

*Tradewinds solo*

We did the Grenadines cruise this June as an RCI exchange and it was great.  You will be fine as a solo, because it's not like a typical cruise.  My husband and I spent most of the day doing different things anyway.  And, since the cabins are so small, you will not have to worry about standing in the bathroom while your wife dresses!!
BTW, I just bought a resale of 6 weeks, am SOOOO excited!
Have a great trip!:


----------



## shagnut (Jul 10, 2007)

Rupert how much was the resale? You can pm me if you'd like. I'm thinking of joining.  shaggy


----------



## Alphadog (Jul 18, 2007)

*Resale*

We did Tradewinds BVI in June and loved it!  Where ever did you find a resale???Now all our friends want to try it.


----------



## shagnut (Jul 18, 2007)

What did you like best about the BVI one? I'm going next year with Kelli for her bd.  shaggy


----------



## Alphadog (Jul 19, 2007)

We really didn't know what to expect. It was just an awesome trip all around.  We had a wonderful captain and his wife who cooked.  They were the nicest young couple. Couldn't do enough for you.      We only have a 14ft speedboat at home,  so the catamaran was a treat. The food and drink were terrific.  The weather was decent although we did get rain  during the night a few times.   Just reach up and close the hatch above you.( does get really warm in those cabins though)  The scenery was fantastic.  The water was just wonderful.  My first time snorkeling and I just loved it right off the bat.  I'm not a swimmer so I used a noodle that they provided and felt totally safe.  The Baths was just amazing. The caves along some of the rocky shore lines were also of interest.  You could snorkel into some of them.  I think the fact that we got to see so many places in such a short amount of time. I can't remember all the stops we made, I know we were on Virgin Gorda, Norman Island, Jost Van Dyke, Peter Island, Sandy Spit, Marina Cay, Sopers Hole, Englishtown.  You make one stop the first day and then most of the other days you stop at least two or three times, depending on conditions. It can vary. One couple said they had done this exact sail four years ago and went to different spots  on this trip.  One in our group of fellow travelers was supposed to write down all the places we were and email them to us but I haven't gotten it yet. Having a great group of people with different experiences in life also lent something to the trip.  We really enjoyed sailing with them.   That was another highlight.  I understand that you don't always, "sail," some boats just motor.   We had three people on our boat who had sailing experience and wanted to sail.  When conditions were right, our captain, with the help of all of us sailors, hoisted and lowered the sails and helped steer the boat. The team effort to do all the tasks necessary to sail, and the beauty of the sails flying, and sitting on the deck with the wind whooshing through your hair, the sun above you , the sea around you, is an experience. It's been a trip that my fiancee and I just can't stop raving about.  Everywhere you went looked like a postcard.  It makes me want to go back and experience more of the BVI.  It's going to be a long 4 year wait.


----------



## shagnut (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm so glad you had a wonderful time and I am also chomping at the bit. Kelli said on her bd this year , well next year we will really be celebrating!! A few years ago I wouldn't have dared taken her but now she is looking forward to this. I'm glad you mentioned they had a noodle to use.  Altho we both swim you can get tired. I must be getting excited for Kelli as I bought her new snorkeling gear this year's bd for next years trip.  Shaggy


----------



## lvhmbh (Jul 20, 2007)

A question.  What are the menus like?  Do you get a choice?  DH and I don't like fish particularly and that has been a sticking point.  Do they offer alternatives.  We've sailed the BVI's and the Grenadines but it was a bareboat with no captain, just us!  We ate at resorts every night - great way to spend time at a mega-expensive resort without staying lol!!!  Linda


----------



## Alphadog (Jul 20, 2007)

*Menu*

Let me just say that all the food was very good.

You do have the opportunity to say that you do not eat fish or whatever you may be allergic to before you go.  Tradewinds will send you a little questionaire in that regard.  We had two on our trip who did not eat fish and although we did have Mahi Mahi the first night and some delicious Tuna steaks another night.  There was a shrimp dish one day at lunch.  I was actually expecting more fish given the location but that wasn't so.  

Breakfasts consisted of things like bagels, bacon, cereals, english muffins, lots of fresh fruits, yogurt, some days eggs.  Believe me, you won't starve.

Lunch was rather big in my standards.  Lot's of different kinds of salads with and  without greens.  We had a wonderful Carribean chicken salad at lunch one day  along with other things.  There were always at least two things at lunch that you could chose from .  They don't ask you if you will have one or the other.  All meals are served family style which really works out nicely.

Like I said, dinners were good.  Two fish nights, a barbeque ribs night ( they were really great too), a leg of lamb ( which fortunately for me was one of my favorites in the world),  The folks who didn't eat fish were given chicken stuffed with I think herb cream cheese and the other fish night I think they had both roast pork loin and something else that I can't think of right now.  Most nights there were  appetizers as well.   One night the appetizer was something called West Indian Meatpie. It was so huge and tasty that we thought that it was the main course.  When  she brought out the main course we all looked at her with eyes that said, "you have got to be kidding." Desert every night as well.   Remember also that you have two nights in a restaurant.  We ate on land I believe Tuesday night and then on the last night when you are docked at the Marina.

Hope this helped to assure you that the food was fine and I must add served very attractively. 

This trip may not be for everyone but if you are into it, it's a really great experience.


----------



## lvhmbh (Jul 21, 2007)

Thank you, Linda


----------

